# Benchmade or Spyderco Auto



## iholla (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, Im looking between the benchmade mini Presidio BM5500SBK OR the Spyderco Embassy Auto C121P. Both look like nicely made knives--who has seen or played with either and whats the better choice? The price of each is withen a few bucks.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 5, 2008)

the embassy kicks, so dies the citadel, but if i had to buy an auto today it would definately be the embassy


----------



## 276 (Nov 5, 2008)

your lucky you can buy an auto since i wont dare buy one due to the laws in my state & most sites require an that you be a cop or in the military. PS the embassy looks cool!


----------



## iholla (Nov 5, 2008)

Im legal---Military:thumbsup:

Ive heard all good things about the Embassy--nothing bad yet


----------



## j2coe (Nov 5, 2008)

Look at the practicals that will effect what YOU need. blade steel, lock strength, blade shape, serrated or not. I prefer the presidio but I like the lock and the blade style. thinking about making M4 and talonite blades for it though :devil: if I can find some M4 material and good heat treat specs.


----------



## iholla (Nov 5, 2008)

Not getting it for any real reason other that I want a nice Auto~ SO llooks and dependable is a plus and the smoothness


----------



## rkboyer911 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the benchmade Presidio and have been carrying it for a while now very good knife!!


----------



## 276 (Nov 6, 2008)

iholla said:


> Im legal---Military:thumbsup:
> 
> Ive heard all good things about the Embassy--nothing bad yet



Lucky S***T


----------



## iholla (Nov 8, 2008)

Just ordered me the embassy--So Ill let you know how it is when I get it


----------



## Taboot (Nov 8, 2008)

276 said:


> your lucky you can buy an auto since i wont dare buy one due to the laws in my state & most sites require an that you be a cop or in the military. PS the embassy looks cool!



I see you live in CT too. Do you know if autos are illegal altogether or just illegal to carry?


----------



## 276 (Nov 9, 2008)

Off the top of my head at this hour i dont know i have some links i can look through for any state i think. If you have one on you i would say don't get caught with it even the assisted openers can be a problem sometimes.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 9, 2008)

Taboot said:


> I see you live in CT too. Do you know if autos are illegal altogether or just illegal to carry?



You can legally own an auto knife in CT, however you can't carry it unless your are LE etc. If you're looking for autos in CT check local gun shows or PM me for info on a dealer that sells only autos in CT.

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## 276 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have only one auto, believe it or not i found in my parents closet years ago ( a stiletto) but like you said you have to be LE to carry one that i know, but where you can buy one and not be LE that i am unsure of.


----------



## iholla (Nov 10, 2008)

You can buy whatever you want at Bladeshop.com They dont ask for anything--just pay them the $$$$:twothumbs


----------



## 276 (Nov 10, 2008)

Really, the only other site i know of is www.888knivesrus.com i think they dont ask either, personally my auto never leaves the house i just never tried because i didn't want to get caught buying one and get in trouble by LE.


----------

